

Terry White Demonstrates Photoshop 1.0 [video] - adamnemecek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5CyX5NEnzk

======
nojvek
Photoshop takes a few gigabytes when all I need from photoshop fits in 800KB.
WTF Adobe!

